# Wolverhampton Audi



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Used to love this dealer, 2 years on now with a dodgy 2nd hand S5 I am beginning to think otherwise.

Took car in back in Jan for new grille and tail pipes for the S5. Got car back unwashed, one tail pipe slight crocked and no VHC sheet as promised. Ok did not ask for VHC so let that go and would pop in again with the pipe when back in town. No probs.

So about 2 weeks later I notice the coolant level going down. So ok needed an idea whether this was a slow leak or big one so ideally wanted the VHC details to get an idea if anything was checked. Nothing found on the sytstem, they did not bother to check under the bonnet. A car dealer doing a health check by not looking under the bonnet. FFS and WTF.

So they took car in to help me out diagnose the problem and agreed on fixed price. Left car with them.

Next day having to chase them up again and again cause they never ring back yet take £10000s from us, I find out they need the car for 2 weeks due to factory back order. Fair enough not their thought but I had fight tooth and nail to get a courtesy car for that time. Got an A1 so left car there no problem.

Finally got car back fixed, pipe corrected, washed and valeted this time too. Paid the agreed price and assumed that was it but noticed yesterday AM a slight dent in boot lid. Hose nozzle size imho.

OF course as I did not see it Friday, (did not get car back home till dusk that day and car was covered in snow on Sat) then they will not want to know about it.

Luckily live round the corner from a car body shop so based on the unhelpful call I had today then I have given up with this dealer and am getting it repaired locally.

Utter useless and should have known the warning signs two years ago when they had to take my V6 TT back again to do the full servicing I asked for properly and also when I was enquiring about buying the brand new mk3 TT they never called me back and so Stafford Audi got my money instead about a year ago.

Useless.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

ChadW said:


> Used to love this dealer, 2 years on now with a dodgy 2nd hand S5 I am beginning to think otherwise.
> 
> Took car in back in Jan for new grille and tail pipes for the S5. Got car back unwashed, one tail pipe slight crocked and no VHC sheet as promised. Ok did not ask for VHC so let that go and would pop in again with the pipe when back in town. No probs.
> 
> ...


That is truly awful and shameful service. These main dealerships seem to think they have a licence to print money. It's just legalised theft taking money off people and not doing what they are paid to do. A good indy is worth its weight in gold when you find an honest and trustworthy one.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

After a couple of weeks and car boot lid now repaired to a quality level by Car Care in Tipton (who the dealers use anyhow I think) have calmed down a bit and have bitten the bullet and gone back to them as they are the nearest (plus I experienced a LOT worse from the BMW place over the road from them) due to my exhaust is falling of on the RHD side. A clip has come off so looks like it took a bang of some sort. Don't remember hitting anything whilst driving and if some one had kicked it then the tail pipes would be bent. Strange. Either way was quoted £72 all in to repair and popping back on Weds to fix.

No close independents really and tbh I think taking on a 9 year old S car is gonna be costly and would rather maintain it's FASH record. A world away from owning a brand new mk3 TT but thats life, at least I have the V8 to drown out my rage! 8)


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Job done, £20 for the part and they did the labour for free. Best dealer visit in quite a while today. Fair play. Lets see how the service and MOT go in Sep baring nothing else going wrong with the car in the meantime.


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 30, 2016)

Midland VW?
Stafford Audi (i use these for parts all the time, and theyre sound)
or even my independant? - Mark Evans - ME Automotive - VAG Specialist, and Mobile.....


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Yep, use 'em for parts by all means but surely NEVER for servicing your car?? Why would you?


----------



## Takahashi (Oct 30, 2016)

its just a suggestion, some people like the little audi stamp in the book. I myself prefer a specialist receipt in the folder


----------

